# My miracle hair broth



## user79 (Apr 18, 2006)

Here's my miracle broth for my hair. My hair was feeling really dry and gross the past few weeks so here's what I did just now.

Wash with Neutrogena Build-up remover






Condition with Matrix biolage color care





Towel dry & leave in Redken anti-snap





Work in a couple spritzes of L'Oreal Vive serum to ends





Blowdry with this:





  and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




equals...

GORGEOUS HAIR! It is silky and soft and swinging with volume. I can't stop touching it, and it smells so good too. The best my hair has felt in a while.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

You must have long hair because if I put all that in my short hair, it would be a greasy mess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Still, I wish I had known about that when I had long damaged hair.  It sounds like it worked really well.


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish us Aussie girls had access to half the stuff you lucky overseas girls do!


----------



## user79 (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes I have long hair. I only apply the products to the bottom hair, not to my scalp. It doesn't feel greasy AT ALL, nor does it feel weighed down.

@ Nightshayde - Yeah, I'm moving back to Europe soon and I'll be dearly missing a lot of the hairproducts from here so I'm stocking up before I go! But you can probably find substitutes, for example the build-up removing shampoo can be something else.


----------



## melmcc (May 5, 2006)

I'll have to cheak those out!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 2, 2006)

I cannot find the L'Oreal Vive serum anywhere. I have heard great things abou. Whats the brush?


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_I cannot find the L'Oreal Vive serum anywhere. I have heard great things abou. Whats the brush?_

 
You can get the Vive serum at the drugstore. The brush is just a flat bristled paddle brush.


----------



## lara (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nightshayde* 
_I wish us Aussie girls had access to half the stuff you lucky overseas girls do!_

 
Everything she listed there is available here, though.  I saw the L'Oreal Vive at Priceline yesterday and a client of mine swears by that Neutrogena remover.


----------

